# Spirograph PlugIn



## perelin (26. April 2002)

Hi,

ich suche ein PlugIn (oder auch ein eigenständiges Prog mit gutem Export) das mir möglichst komfortabel Spirographie Zeichnungen erstellt.

Irgendeine Idee?

CU

P.


----------



## Christoph (26. April 2002)

http://www.designerinaction.de/software/detail.php3?id=45


zwar nicht genau Spirographie Zeichnungen aber so was ähnliches. mehr kann ich auch nicht bieten


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

für alle diejenigen unter uns, die mit dem Begriff
nix anzufangen wissen: => *Was ist ein Spirograph?*

Hier der online-Generator dazu => *Spirographgenerator*

und hier könnt ihr euch das ganze downloaden: 
 *Download 1*
 *Download 2*
Viel Spaß damit und bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## perelin (26. April 2002)

Hi Mythos,
danke für dein Post, nur muss ich jetzt meinen alten Mathe Lehrer anrufen der mit hilft die Formel aus Link1 in WinPlot einzugeben ;-)
Der JavaDraw ist echt nett .. nur leider brauch ich ein Export in Print Qualität (300dpi auf 21*29cm).

Bin immer noch für alle Tips dankbar.
(Kann ja wohl echt nicht sein, dass unter Hunderttausenden von PS PlugIns keines ist, mit dem man eine anständigen Spirographie hinbekommt)

CU

P.


----------



## cocoon (26. April 2002)

Cooler Link, Mythos. Werd' mal sehn, was Flash dazu sagt.


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2002)

chellaz perelin,

schau Dir doch das Posting oben noch einmal 
genauer an und zwar meine ich ganz speziell
den downloadlink Nummer 2 - da kannst Du dir
ein Programm runterladen mit dem Du diese
Grafiken in beliebiger Größe erstellen kannst
und dann einfach nach Photoshop importieren ...

klappt wunderbar musst Dich halt zuerst ein
wenig in das Programm reinarbeiten.

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch
ein Photoshop-plugin dann poste ich es
hier.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. April 2002)

Relativ gut läßt sich sowas auch in Freehand über die Funktion "Zusammenfassen-Mischen" erledigen.

[edit]
Beispielbild dauerte in Freehand 2min maximal
[/edit]


----------



## Maniacy (26. April 2002)

hmmmm danke Leute )
da ich jetzt so wunderbare Filter hab, kann ich den Spirograph Kasten, den ich mir extra für diesen Zweck bei ebay ersteigert hab, wegschmeissen... 
Oder ich versteiger den einfach wieder... vielleicht leg ich ja einfach ne CD mit Infomaterial bei.... oder sowas...

*g* 
Will jemand einen Spirograph Kasten?
Oder hat irgendwer wenigstens nem Plan, was ich sonst noch damit machen kann?

Das Ding da unten is zwar nicht meiner, aber is das einzige Pic, was ich so auf die schnelle gefunden hab *g* Sieht halt ähnlich aus... will das jemand? *g*


----------

